# Money Pit Back From The Menders



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

This one is a lesson learnt...










Back from the menders and, factoring in purchase price, repairs and the (admittedly _very_ cheap) donor that I sacrificed for spares, I reckon it's cost me over twice what I could have got a working one for.

Saw the sellers pics and had to have it though. The darker blue stripe across the dial and the 70s font on the day/date wheel just looked really cool.

Have put it on a blue-stitched Hadley Roma strap which compliments the dial nicely...










It still needs cosmetic to get the scratches out of the crystal, and, unfortunately the case has scratches overlaying the graining, but I do like that dial.

Brings the number of (running) F300s to four...










Left to right: 9162 Tissonic, 9162 Solville et Titus, 9164 Omega Seamaster, 9164 Omega F300 (don't know the model).

Not shown here... 9162 Solville et Titus (scavenged for coils), Bullova 218 (waiting for repair) and a working ladies 2210.

And I'm still looking.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Looks good & don't you just love the sound.


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Lovely though, isn't it?! 

Even if it wasn't economically a perfectly sound enterprise, you've done your good deed for watchdom - good man!

I look forward to the post-crystal finishing pictures - it'll be a li'l stunner!

S.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Don't think about the money, just enjoy it. It's lovely


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

strange_too said:


> Don't think about the money, just enjoy it. It's lovely


If you like it, you spend to kep it going.

Never owner or even heard an electric watch. Am I really missing something?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ahh, yes... but its worth it for that dial and the 9164 movt which is rarer than the 9162... does that help?

Paul... er.... yes! Check out the SMf300 article in the DeskDivers link below...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Jon, It would be cool to try to record the sound of the hum and put it up as a Wav file


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

> Never owner or even heard an electric watch. Am I really missing something?


The sound is an attraction, less mechanical, more melodious, if that makes sense.

It's the sweep-second hand that people notice though (well they do, when I've done the 'look what I've bought now ' bit).

Put the two together and it gives them a personality.

And is it me, or are they taking off in popularity again?

Seem to be more posts about them in the electronic & quartz forum at the moment. Or am I just looking for them?

Either way, thanks for all the 'money pit' encouragement gents.

This is a strange one, similar size and shape to the tissonic but much thicker and much heavier. Must find out which bracelet it was supposed to have.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi.

Great dial on this watch, model No is 198.020, bracelet for it is ref 1175.

Try watchco in OZ, they did have some NOS cases for this model.

Regards Keith


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks very much for the info!

Andy


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

Back from the menders and, factoring in purchase price, repairs and the (admittedly very cheap) donor that I sacrificed for spares, I reckon it's cost me over twice what I could have got a working one for.

sounds like my car.......


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Sorry i gave you the case ref, the watch is from the Geneve family, some were marked as such, some were not. It was the same for some of the Seamaster models...most likely to do with where the models were sold ( globally).

The genuine Omega crystals( complete with chapter ring) are still easily obtainlable.

Watchco appear to have sold the NOS case they had, but its always worth contacting them as they may have another.

Keith


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

KEITHT said:


> The genuine Omega crystals( complete with chapter ring) are still easily obtainlable.
> 
> Watchco appear to have sold the NOS case they had, but its always worth contacting them as they may have another.
> 
> Keith


I saw the cases that they had. $250.00 AU each before shipping









Had a spot of lurgy over the weekend and relieved the boredom by taking this and the Tissonic apart so I could sand and polish the scratches out of the crystal without knackering the movements.

Here's what the Omega looks like now...


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Great work, a sparkly crystal makes all the difference I think - looks the business!







Love that dial... congrats!

S.


----------

